# Neve no Marão - 29 de Novembro de 2008



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

Uma amostra do que passei no Marão, durante 4h30m...
Nevava muito na altura...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

Algumas imagens e videos do Marão, hoje dia 29-11-2008...
Foram 4h30m desde que chegámos ao Marão até sairmos pelo outro lado...
Muita neve, desde os 600m e temperatura de 0ºC..






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:33)

Marão lindo, mas perigoso...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

Mais uma, os vídeos vêm mais logo ou amanhã...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

No final das 4h30 de luta do homem contra a natureza...
De realçar o nível moderado de alerta de incêndio... Só se for dos motores dos carros, que se matam todos para passar a serra...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

Filmado pela "Maria"....


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

Obrigado Mr. Phillip !!
Aposto que foi um dia memorável e que tão depressa não se esquecerá!!
Parabéns!!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

Belas fotos


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 00:05)

Isso é que foi sorte!  

São experiências que embora até possam custar no momento, depois serão sempre recordadas com alegria.

Obrigado pelas fotografias e video. Ver nevar é sempre algo de mágico.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

No temporal...


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 14:29)




----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

O Marão fica um espanto quando fica coberta de neve


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

Espectacular!! Gosto do facto de nesta foto que o Fil citou, o risco de Incêncio estar em "Moderado"


----------

